# Cilnia humeralis (Wide-arm Mantis)



## Katnapper (Jul 17, 2009)

Brown young adult female

















Green old adult female











Adult male


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 17, 2009)

Good pics.  Please let me know if you breed them! I had 4 females and had no luck whatsoever with the males. :angry:


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice. I had these once. Here is a pic of one of my females:


----------



## planetq (Jul 17, 2009)

Rick said:


> Nice. I had these once. Here is a pic of one of my females:


How lovably Fat!


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2009)

calarts_security said:


> How lovably Fat!


She sure was!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, I wish my sole remaining female was as fat!  I've been having some feeder supply issues lately, and everybody over ff stage is hungry at the Heacox household right now unfortunately.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice photos Becky! You are getting better at it everyday  Best of luck with the wide arm breeding.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 18, 2009)

I have one lonely female right now.  I like to keep my mantids feed, but geez Rick. :lol: When I get home I have to stuff her.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I have one lonely female right now.  I like to keep my mantids feed, but geez Rick. :lol: When I get home I have to stuff her.


That was mostly eggs. But I do feed pregnant females daily.


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice


----------

